# Detailing Day #2



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Which DAY works for everyone?

Put to the vote.....


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Saturday for me, always nice to try the goodies you bought on the Sunday


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

How about all weekend, then for those of use that have a long journey we could stop over and have a Sat night out  

Darren


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Either for me, although if I am helping out Saturday would be better as I have Sunday to recover.lol


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Saturday for me....

Fingers crossed that I've nothing else booked...


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Daffy32 said:


> Either for me, although if I am helping out Saturday would be better as I have Sunday to recover.lol


Take a day off


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Sunday for me, otherwise i will have been at work all night and i'll be asleep in the poly-beans boxes by lunchtime, which could lead to me be shipped out somewhere:thumb:


----------



## tompinney (Jan 29, 2006)

Makes no difference what day, its having the funds to travel up, unless I've moved house by then!


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

Saturday. got the T-cut in the car still, primed and ready to be unleased!


----------



## JimTT (Feb 19, 2006)

Saturday...So that we can arrange a Scottish Posse to travel down on Friday
:thumb:


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

any day for me and pops but Saturday sounds better :thumb:


----------



## BerraST (Apr 25, 2006)

Either is fine for me, but i voted Saturday as has been said, you can try stuff thats been bought on the Sunday.

Mark.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

JimTT said:


> Saturday...So that we can arrange a Scottish Posse to travel down on Friday
> :thumb:


Hope you all make it down, i think if he can make it DaveKG is coming down to stay at mine?



tompinney said:


> Makes no difference what day, its having the funds to travel up, unless I've moved house by then!


If your still down here your welcome to come up with me:thumb:


----------



## RichardC (Apr 30, 2006)

Saturday for me, so I can try out new equipment and newly learned skills


----------



## Griffy (Feb 19, 2006)

Saturday for me as well :thumb: 

And how about username tags or something... to help stop all the awkward questions :lol:


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

which weekend are we looking at?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Griffy said:


> Saturday for me as well :thumb:
> 
> And how about username tags or something... to help stop all the awkward questions :lol:


Mini Nige is on the case!!


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

Sunday please if it's term time.  Missed the last one because we do Saturday school


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Woohooo no more asking where somebody is, only to find out they are stood behind me and I didn't recognise them!


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Brazo said:


> Mini Nige is on the case!!


Yeah name tags would be better than "hey you" eh 

Bryan

PS I've just found out that my wife is attending a course on Saturday the 23rd so it would be good to coincide with that but as I've mentioned Sat or Sun would be good but that's September  ..........and I've just invited myself to a stay with Alex aswell :lol:

Bryan........only joking Alex :thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

blr123 said:


> and I've just invited myself to a stay with Alex aswell :lol:
> 
> Bryan........only joking Alex :thumb:


Depends how 'close' you and DaveKG are:thumb:


----------



## Mav R32 (Mar 18, 2006)

saturday sounds good,who's got a spare bed


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Alex L said:


> Depends how 'close' you and DaveKG are:thumb:


I think it would be another trip to see my bro eh :thumb:

Bryan


----------



## Mini_Nigel (Apr 15, 2006)

Brazo said:


> Mini Nige is on the case!!


Yes, I'll sort some name stickers out when we have a list.

Unless I'm in Greece again, I'll definitely be coming. Johnny, will you have the 1 litre trade bottles of Einszett Anti Insect + Pre Cleaner by then?

BTW, I nearly missed this thread, I've put a link from my question in Off Topic Chat.

Nige


----------



## Beeste Jnr. (Feb 15, 2006)

Damn I have school on Saturdays and so does my Dad so doesn't look like we'll be able to make it!


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Might be able to sort you out something Mav. Send me a pm nearer the time.


----------



## Nick666 (Apr 7, 2006)

What dates is this for again? It'd be cool to pop down if I'm not busy.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Beeste Jnr. said:


> Damn I have school on Saturdays and so does my Dad so doesn't look like we'll be able to make it!


Me neither as i'll have work the night before

You'd think these nice people would consider us aswell:thumb:


----------



## Mav R32 (Mar 18, 2006)

Daffy32 said:


> Might be able to sort you out something Mav. Send me a pm nearer the time.


Cheers Mark,so long as you dont live in the (land of the lost rent books) where my car may get nicked :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Here we go then!

Looks like its going to be a Saturday, so the event you have all been waiting for is on:

*SATURDAY 23RD SEPTEMEBER 2006*​
We are doing it in September as there looks to be lots of people off in August and I am off the first or second week of September... Oh, and it also gives people plenty of notice to book the time off themselves!

We should have the Snack van as well as a couple of other companies related to cars but not car care there.

Cheers,

Johnny


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Yeh yeh yeh.........you bueaty..........I'm there...........how cool is that eh :car: :buffer: :driver: .......so that should just about cover the smileys eh :thumb: 

Bryan...........Mr Happy happy happy :thumb: 

PS Johnny you had better get in some more applicator pads cause I'll be colllecting mine in person


----------



## RichardC (Apr 30, 2006)

Can't make it as I will be away  Im sure you will all have a great day  

Roll on Clean & Shiny Day 3


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Note to self: Arrive before Bry and stock up before he buys all C&S stock


----------



## Griffy (Feb 19, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Here we go then!
> 
> Looks like its going to be a Saturday, so the event you have all been waiting for is on:
> 
> ...


Awesome, count me in then :thumb:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Cool. It's already been put into my lil schedule....:thumb:


----------



## mzm70 (Jun 27, 2006)

Count me in,
Is there a sign up or just turn up ?

Mick


----------



## PlatinumR (Feb 11, 2006)

Ooo I'm moist at the thought of another detailing day already! Bring it on Big Kahounas!

:wave: (such a camp wave that!! LOL)


----------



## Scott G (Apr 4, 2006)

Woohoo!!!! I can't wait, i'll feel like a kid in a sweetshop again :lol:


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Neil_S said:


> Note to self: Arrive before Bry and stock up before he buys all C&S stock


:lol: ..............I love it...............:lol:

Note to Neil: - You'll have to quick cause I'm arriving on the 19th and sleeping in a cardboard box with gemmy in hand waiting for it to get dark :lol:

Bryan


----------



## Badlydrunkboy (Jun 4, 2006)

Ok, i'm sure i've read every port on this thread but still don't know where this detailing day is actually gonna be. Anyone? Also, is there any fee etc?


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Badlydrunkboy said:


> Ok, i'm sure i've read every port on this thread but still don't know where this detailing day is actually gonna be. Anyone? Also, is there any fee etc?


It's held at Clean and Shiny HQ

Unit 13 The Business Centre, Molly Millars Lane, Wokingham, Berkshire, RG41 2QZ

:thumb:


----------



## Badlydrunkboy (Jun 4, 2006)

Cheers Neilos. Thats not too far from me


----------



## Mini_Nigel (Apr 15, 2006)

Badlydrunkboy said:


> Also, is there any fee etc?


Yes, there is a "fee" of (in my case) £50, but you walk away with lots of stuff from C&S 

Nige


----------



## Badlydrunkboy (Jun 4, 2006)

oh dear, maybe id be best to go only with the change in my pocket. 2 months on this forum has already cost me well over £400


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Ah jings... Right on my start dates for PhD...  Wont be able to make this one I'm afraid cause of that, and I've got a training day on the 22nd and Freshers' Fayre 23rd and 24th (can't get out of that, am president of the university's oldest society!!)... Next time, it'll have to be... I'll send a shopping list with Bryan! :lol:


----------



## tompinney (Jan 29, 2006)

I shall have started my new job by then and be living just down the road so I shall most definitely be making an appearance at this one! :thumb:


----------



## BenP (Dec 2, 2005)

I'll be there...

Ben


----------



## icedub (Nov 11, 2005)

I should make this one, date looks clear on my shift pattern.
Woo hoo:thumb:


----------



## Mini_Nigel (Apr 15, 2006)

Griffy said:


> And how about username tags or something... to help stop all the awkward questions :lol:


OK, I've started a thread here so I can collect the data to make the name badges.

Nige


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

sorry guys, I'll be sat on the beach in Cuba... tempted to cancel, but maybe not  lol


----------



## morebeanz (Jun 13, 2006)

Great timing! An empty diary so I reckon I'll be popping in...


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Im there!


----------



## BerraST (Apr 25, 2006)

Date noted in my PDA, Phone, calender on my wall.

Mark.


----------



## Mav R32 (Mar 18, 2006)

anyone going down from west yorks ??????


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

I think numbers will be limited so I would register your interest with John asap! :thumb:


----------

